# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Así será la mayor planta de tratamiento de aguas residuales del mundo.

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Acciona multinacional española, participa en la construcción de la mayor planta de tratamiento de aguas residuales del mundo, enlace: iagua.es
http://iagua.es/2010/01/asi-sera-la-...les-del-mundo/

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Acciona multinacional española, participa en la construcción de la mayor planta de tratamiento de aguas residuales del mundo, enlace: iagua.es
> http://iagua.es/2010/01/asi-sera-la-...les-del-mundo/
> 
> Un saludo a todos


Limpieza de 35.000 litros/seg y autosuficiente en cuanto a energía, 19.000 puestos de trabajo. Una autentica maravilla.

----------

